
Rich people have access to high-speed Internet; many poor people still don't - coloneltcb
https://www.publicintegrity.org/2016/05/12/19659/rich-people-have-access-high-speed-internet-many-poor-people-still-dont
======
roosterjm2k2
Then move to a location with good internet?

The internet isn't a right. Cable TV isn't a right. I feel like I'm repeating
myself lately, but why is there so much entitlement lately?

If you want better, do better. If you want nice things, bust your ass. If your
town doesn't have what you want, move. Don't tell me it cant be done. I was
laid off twice in 2 years, my credit and savings wiped out from underneath me.
With a wife and 2 kids... being the sole provider. I could have settled and
got a local job that paid nothing and complained about being poor, but I
didnt. I scraped what little I had and I moved myself and my family to a place
that offered the opportunities I needed.

I had to live in Oklahoma along the way, until i could find a better job, but
i did, and it sucked, but i did it until I found a job and a place to live and
now im writing this in a nice apartment with gigabit internet.

I was literally down to $1200 and no place to live... anyone can save up
$1200... stop expecting people to make life easy for you. Men used to be men,
and handled stuff... now men sit on their ass and wait for life to get easy...

------
brbsix
> “I can't believe that they wouldn't look at people's ability to pay before
> they run cable,” said Alvarez, who won a seat on the board in 2011 running
> on a platform to improve Internet access countywide. “I do believe that they
> run cable where they will get their money back.”

Ohh the humanity!

> Alvarez ... said Comcast and other providers should pay to connect homes
> where lines are readily available because the companies will eventually
> recoup their costs.

Now it would appear the local board of supervisors know the broadband business
better than the providers themselves.

------
plandis
This rant sounds oddly reminiscent of my uncle who used to lecture me on
taking out student loans instead of just working a summer job to pay for
school like he did.

I think there is something inherently wrong with feeling like you came out on
top when it sounds like you had to uproot your family with no safety net, and
most importantly no home. It's great you were able to pull yourself out of
poverty but I'd caution you to remember that that most likely makes you an
exception to the rule.

~~~
roosterjm2k2
So what makes me so special that I can do that, but others cant? To say that
some external thing predestined me to success in that moment, where others
were to fail, is to take away my efforts to succeed.

------
gozur88
I'm okay with this. Having less than 25 Mb/sec downloads isn't an indication
your basic human rights have been violated.

